# iTunes and classical music collecting



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just resumed collecting classical music albums after a long hiatus. Due to lack of room where I am staying at, I am restricted to digital downloads so I am using iTunes.

Any recommendations from the iTunes Store on which albums I should get? Looking particularly at Mahler symphony cycles, Beethoven symphony cycles, and recent releases including reissues.

Thanks!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If you're in the USA, you can download this from Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Haydn-Box...8-1&keywords=haydn+big+box&pebp=1416433690368

A "Haydn Big Box" for $0.99. It's got some good performances and rare repertoire--and even if you deleted most of it it's only 99 cents.

Others have complained about the quality of Itunes downloads, so you might consider ordering cds, ripping them, and then getting rid of them; even with the shipping it's generally as cheap or cheaper in many cases. Itunes seems very overpriced to me as a rule. But I digress.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

You don't need to restrict yourself to iTunes
Look at other download sites e.g Amazon it's all compatible


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks  I stick to iTunes because I get iTunes cards from Best Buy so I rack up Best Buy points that a ways. Best Buy doesn't offer Amazon mp3 cards


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Look for the "Rise of the Masters" series at the iTunes store. I believe it is there. Massive quantities of great recordings, much of it from the BIS label.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also some of the iTunes version of the classical albums include bonus tracks that the Amazon mp3 version doesn't have. Case in point, check out Helene Grimaud's album "Resonances".


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

I buy a LOT of my music from iTunes. The quality is fine for me - I am not an audiophile. I don't think I want to become one. . . I couldn't afford the kind of sound system that would require.

For Beethoven symphony cycle, get the Osmo Vanska/Minnesota Symphony cycle on BIS. Excellent cycle.

I haven't bought any cycles of Mahler's symphonies - I pick and choose. My absolute favorite Mahler recording is the Otto Klemperer/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra recording of the 2nd Symphony.

Other great Mahler recordings:
Das Lied von der Erde - Reiner, RCA Living Stereo series
Symphony 4 - Reiner, RCA Living Stereo series (I'll recommend most any Living Stereo album you can find, especially if the conductor is Reiner or Munch or Monteux - and anything by Heifetz).
Symphony 6 - Escenbach/Philadelphia on Ondine
Also, the Kubelik recordings of Symphony 1 and Das Lied von der Erde on the Audite label are EXCELLENT!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am glad for your recommendations, DrMike. Thanks again and I will check those out.


----------

